# Specialized Epic FSR Expert Modell 2008



## pepperoni1 (19. August 2009)

*Specialized Epic FSR Expert Modell 2008 *


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260460301716&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Auktion läuft am 23.08.09 um 21:30Uhr aus.


----------



## pepperoni1 (23. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Epic-FSR-Expert-Modell-2008_W0QQitemZ260466855829QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item3ca508cf95&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Angebot endet am 28.8.2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepperoni1 (24. August 2009)

So hier noch ein paar Bilder des Bikes!


----------

